# Non lucrative visa application London Consulate



## Andrea586 (Aug 14, 2021)

My husband and I requested by email an appointment at the Consulate in London on the 4th July. We have not as yet had a response. Only the generic email upon receipt of our email. has anyone had a successful application and what were the timescales.
The email addresses we are using are as follows
[email protected]
[email protected].


----------



## olushka (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi Andrea, 

I emailed them on the 26th of July and also haven't heard back yet. Also received a generic email upon receipt.
I sent an email to [email protected].

Please add a reply when you hear back from them.

Cheers,
Olga


----------



## Andrea586 (Aug 14, 2021)

olushka said:


> Hi Andrea,
> 
> I emailed them on the 26th of July and also haven't heard back yet. Also received a generic email upon receipt.
> I sent an email to [email protected].
> ...


Will do and thanks for the response. Very frustrating and stressful. Can I ask which documents you have had aposilled please.


----------



## olushka (Jul 29, 2021)

Andrea586 said:


> Will do and thanks for the response. Very frustrating and stressful. Can I ask which documents you have had aposilled please.


I apostilled the ACRO Criminal record certificate and medical certificate. Also, the apostilles do not need to translated separately, but should be included in translations. I used Dialexy company for translations, very professional and quick communications.


----------



## Andrea586 (Aug 14, 2021)

👍Let’s hope we get an appointment before the documents expire and they need to be completed again. I will keep you posted on our progress.


----------



## sunsetview (Aug 11, 2021)

Andrea586 said:


> 👍Let’s hope we get an appointment before the documents expire and they need to be completed again. I will keep you posted on our progress.


There’s an article on the BBC news site called ‘visa delays hit Uk students heading for Spain’ that appears to indicate that you’re not on your own. You can see from the reader comments what people generally think about brexit.

Hope it all works out ok.


----------



## Karen863 (Sep 13, 2021)

Andrea586 said:


> My husband and I requested by email an appointment at the Consulate in London on the 4th July. We have not as yet had a response. Only the generic email upon receipt of our email. has anyone had a successful application and what were the timescales.
> The email addresses we are using are as follows
> [email protected]
> [email protected].


Hi, can I ask if you have received your appointment yet please?


----------



## olushka (Jul 29, 2021)

Andrea586 said:


> My husband and I requested by email an appointment at the Consulate in London on the 4th July. We have not as yet had a response. Only the generic email upon receipt of our email. has anyone had a successful application and what were the timescales.
> The email addresses we are using are as follows
> [email protected]
> [email protected].


Hi Andrea,

Did you manage to get your appointment?

Thanks,
Olga


----------



## Karen863 (Sep 13, 2021)

Andrea586 said:


> My husband and I requested by email an appointment at the Consulate in London on the 4th July. We have not as yet had a response. Only the generic email upon receipt of our email. has anyone had a successful application and what were the timescales.
> The email addresses we are using are as follows
> [email protected]
> [email protected].


Hi Andrea, did you hear back yet?


----------

